# Pandora at 1 month



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Here's Pandora at 1 month. and quite a spunky kid 
she's 88% boer


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww...look at that sweet face  

WOW is she WIDE!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I lover her name and her face


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks liz and lawanda. 

she's like 26-27 lbs now, not too bad. 
Taboo (you can see her peeking just above the bottom of the photo lol! is still small, 5 days younger, and only 13-14lbs.. think it may be from rose not giving as much milk. so i may supplement a bit.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is a dairy goat -- they dont grow as fast nor weigh as much


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Looking good and peeking Taboo is so cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pandora is beautiful....and that width... she is looking great....love her... :greengrin:  :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW what a beautiful doe. Are you keeping her for Breeding? WOW I just love her.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

What a very solid built girl, and what weight,, Love her face and color. Hope mine come out as nice. ray: I have B.G. in her birthing stall now and counting down, her tail is all mushy and forming a nice udder. She is a hummer and so she hums instead of baaaing. L.O.L. I have yet to hear her get vocal.. Sense you have the boer's to do you have any like that?? Hummers... :?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wowsers is she ever a big beautiful Pandora! Who was the sire?


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

How cute! Lookin' nice too!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks everyone! I'll let her know what you said LOL! :greengrin:



jberter said:


> hums instead of baaaing. L.O.L. I have yet to hear her get vocal.. Sense you have the boer's to do you have any like that?? Hummers


nope, all of mine scream when they want attention .. but when theyre in labor they kind of hum I guess :wink:



nancy d said:


> Who was the sire?


The Sire is Odin. Fullblood Boer










The Dam is Rose, 75%










maybe I'll try and get some more of Pandora and Taboo, since all she got last time was the tippy top of her head! :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

well I must say she looks like more than 88%! Great job Odin!

yeah mine dont really hum either, they groan with each exhale.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks nancy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thanks everyone! I'll let her know what you said LOL!


 Give her a hug to LOL :greengrin:

Wow ...Odin did great.... love her Dam.... :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks pam 

yeah, odin has been outdoing himself lately. cool!
and Rose is a great mom, probably one of the best.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Here's the happy family!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awwww  Such a cute trio!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW,, mom & dad are outstanding in conformation,, I see where they get their looks from now. Love the last picture, didn't know she had a red twin. Gorgious babies. :lovey:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

she had extra milk, so i bought a nubian doe kid and had Rose adopt her.. much easier said than done!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww, mom standing proud and kids having fun-super! :thumb:


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

She's really cute! I love the names Pandora and Taboo!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Pandra was named because she is just a crazy wild goat! she'll jump, hop or fly over anything 
and Taboo is my only Nubian (or any ther breed for that matter) so she'll definetley stick out in the crowd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thanks pam
> 
> yeah, odin has been outdoing himself lately. cool!
> and Rose is a great mom, probably one of the best.


 Your welcome Katrina... :wink: HeHe I can tell....... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------

